# 2nd January 2018 Group Buy



## hcpens (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome to the 2nd January 2018 CSUSA Group Buy.

FIRST AND FOREMOST:
If you are planning on purchasing the Jr.Gent II line – Craft Supplies have changed their line. The Jr. Gent II is being discontinued and replaced with the Jr. Gent. Therefore any Jr. Gent II in the spreadsheet is most likely on sale and will not get the quantity discount of 25% (spreadsheet calculates as such). I spoke with Craft Supplies USA and asked about fountain pens in the Jr. Gent Series. To get a fountain pen, I was advised you purchase the rollerball and then the appropriate conversion kit. There are also a significant number of pens not in stock – so they are removed from the spreadsheet. Please review the sheet before committing if you are in the above situation. Sorry and thanks. I tried my best to go through every pen on their website and confirm any new prices and stock issues. Any description and or part number that is in *BOLD *print in the attached spreadsheet has been updated.

Please read this post in its entirety.

First and foremost you must:
• Post to this thread and pm me if you would like to participate.
• Order and entry will be based on posting to this thread first.

This group buy is not limited to any number of members. The ONLY cutoff is the PAID TO ME DATE below.

OVERVIEW

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. I have spoken with Craft Supplies, and they are willing to offer the PSI quantity discount on those kits they stock and if we meet the separate qualifications for the PSI discounts (generally limited to 10% of a quantity purchased). We will get the “club” discount on those kits for sure. Because we will not know if we meet the PSI limit the spreadsheet does not reflect a discount on PSI products. I will do those discounts retro and issue a refund if your order qualified for the additional discount. Please order the PSI products based on the “club” only discount prices and be happy if we get those PSI quantity discounts also.

IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.

The goal is to have everything done and ordered by January 31. I will do my best to use USPS Medium Flat Rate Box (online postage price of $13.60 – noncommercial). Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary (for example, if your items will fit in a Small Flat Rate Box, I will return the difference). This buy is open to only USA shipping addresses.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. You are responsible for any additional insurance you want.

**New IAP guideline** Insurance will be included unless you specifically decline!
For reference:
$100 of insurance costs $2.65, 200= $3.35, 300= $4.35, 400=$5.50, 500= $6.65. Please refer to the USPS website if you need insurance above $500. Please put the exact amount on the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

THE SPECIFICS

This buy is open to the respondents to this thread until Wednesday, January 24th at 11:59 PM C.S.T. 

IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. 

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE

There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits per member, AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• 1. PM me to get in – no limit
• 2. Must have a USA shipping address and valid International address
• 3. *New*: In your reply to this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No additional insurance on my shipment." Additionally, on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the group to respond “I am in and will buy at least ten kits” and your insurance selection.

I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet too. Please note, download the spreadsheet at the bottom of this thread. *handcraftedpens2012@gmail.com*

In the Excel document, there is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)
The sheet automatically calculates the PayPal fee – zero it out if “Friends and Family.”

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES

[/color]• Spreadsheet must be returned by Wednesday, January 24, 2018 (Noon – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by PAID TO ME, Friday, January 26 (Noon – CST)

PAYMENTS - PAYPAL ONLY
I will be placing the order by Monday, January 29, 2018. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. 

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, the spreadsheet has already added 4% PayPal goods and services fee. If you use F&F option - follow the guide on the spreadsheet and zero out the PayPal fee.
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I will try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

SHIPPING
Will be defaulted to published USPS Medium Flat Rate Box for online postage price of $13.60. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once I try to fulfill the order and we'll go from there.

SHIPPING INSURANCE
I do not require that you pay for insurance, but I highly recommend it. I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands, I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance, then add it to your spreadsheet. I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order.

KITS AVAILABLE
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern and will not be included in this buy. You are limited to the kits specified in the spreadsheet. (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.) Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.

*NOTE:* Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be added. Except from Exotic Blanks in a PM from the member requesting an item with part number

BACKORDERED ITEMS
There will be NO backorders. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.

CLOSEOUT ITEMS
There will be NO CLOSEOUT ORDERS. Items will be refunded without any questions.

MORE INFORMATION

The attached spreadsheet 2nd January 2018 Group Buy will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied to qualify for the additional 10%.

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0% (only applicable if you’re NOT using the Friends and Family option in Paypal). Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and account settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

All refunds or settlements will be in the form of a check included in your order.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel filename as follows: 
RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_2nd_GB_Jan2018.xls

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.


Thanks


----------



## hcpens (Jan 20, 2018)

Here is my latest list of interested and or committed members to date/time. Please read the above rules and send the attached spreadsheet COMPLETED to my email: *handcraftedpens2012@gmail.com*.

ajollydds
Jeremymc98
MRDucks2
Talltim
Gwatson50
Gunnarkouper
Pkweiss
tdsmart
Grampy122
whickman
Darley
LMCunningham
beck3906
drise
ladycop322
Fatfaud
jasonlee
Aces-High
Fish30114
eharri446
FaceEraser
socdad


----------



## Terredax (Jan 20, 2018)

I just went to their website, and there doesn't seem to be anything available.
Am I missing something?


----------



## hcpens (Jan 20, 2018)

Terredax said:


> I just went to their website, and there doesn't seem to be anything available.
> Am I missing something?



Not sure, just went and here is an item available, did not see an issue, feel free to call me and we can talk, 210-306-1220

https://www.exoticblanks.com/Baron-Rollerball-Bright-Copper.html


----------



## hcpens (Jan 20, 2018)

PLEASE READ all OF the above rules and REQUIREMENTS.

Thanks


----------



## Talltim (Jan 20, 2018)

It must have been a good christmas season for CSUSA.  I note a lot of the finishes on kits I was dreaming about are not listed.  

Is the Venus kit not available this round?  I see they have it in stock.


----------



## hcpens (Jan 20, 2018)

I will add it on to the current buy, just let me know the part number and quantity in your e-mail to me.


----------



## hcpens (Jan 21, 2018)

To date, I have received ONLY one (1)  2nd IAP Jan2018 group buy spreadsheet, out of 22 members that committed.

Two have been received, thank you.


----------



## whickman (Jan 21, 2018)

*Spreadsheet*

I can not find the spreadsheet. Oops. I found


----------



## hcpens (Jan 22, 2018)

*NOT *to be confused with the Exotic Group buy RESEARCH post, I am again reaching out to each of you that had expressed a willingness to have and participate in a *2nd IAP 2nd Jan2018 Group Buy* from *CSUSA*.

I have only received two (2) spreadsheets for that buy and if I do not receive enough buyers then it will be canceled.

Please let me know of your intention concerning this Group buy, by sending the spreadsheet or letting me know you have withdrawn your interest in buying from CSUSA at this time.

Thank you,

Richard (HCPENS)


----------



## eharri446 (Jan 22, 2018)

I did not know that the spreadsheet was ready until I got your PM. I will get my order filled out and back to you today.


----------



## hcpens (Jan 24, 2018)

*2nd Jan 2018 IAP Group Buy*

This is the status of the Group Buy and the members that have sent me a spreadsheet to date.

If you sent me part numbers of the CSUSA item not on the spreadsheet I will add them to yours and let you know the total due.

If you also requested items from Exotic Blanks, Ed and I are working on another GB for Feb. 2018


Member	  -  extra Insur	- Received Spreadsheet
Aces-High		
ajollydds	--	   Yes         --              Yes
beck3906	        	
drise		
eharri446	        	
FaceEraser --	   no                     	yes
Fish30114	      
Grampy122	   yes	                Yes
Gunnarkouper		
Gwatson50	
jasonlee	            no	                Yes
Jeremymc98		
ladycop322		
LMCunningham	    yes	                Yes
MRDucks2	            yes	                yes
Pkweiss		
socdad	             no	                Yes
Talltim		
tdsmart	           yes	                Yes
whickman	           Yes                  	Yes


----------



## hcpens (Jan 25, 2018)

*2nd Jan 2018 IAP Group Buy*

Thanks for those that have sent in their spreadsheets, I will be invoicing you by Friday and ordering on Monday. If I missed someone, please send in your spreadsheet TODAY.

Thanks, Richard

Members

ajollydds
beck3906
drise
FaceEraser
Grampy122
jasonlee
LMCunningham
MRDucks2
socdad
tdsmart
whickman


----------



## hcpens (Jan 31, 2018)

The order is into CSUSA with a couple of items out of stock, see below:

Artisan Gentlemen's Rollerball Gold Titanium	1060850004
Artisan Gentlemen's Rollerball Rhodium   "Limited QTY's 1/16/18"	1060850005
Jr. Gentlemen's Ball Point 10K Gold	1060850002
Jr. Gentlemen's Ball Point Black Titanium	1060850003
Jr. Gentlemen's Ball Point Chrome	1060850001

No backorder, so I will be issuing a refund to those affected.

Thank you.


----------



## hcpens (Feb 7, 2018)

Got the CSUSA delivery this morning and will start sorting tonight and get items shipped by Friday, Will PM each member when shipped. 

Richard


----------



## hcpens (Feb 14, 2018)

The following boxes have been shipped, the remaining on Thursday, my apologies.


Priority Mail® 2-Day
Small Flat Rate Box
9405 8036 9930 0592 3899 03 (Sequence Number 1 of 5)
Scheduled Delivery Date: 02/16/2018
Shipped to:	JEFF VOGAN
1428 174TH PL SW
LYNNWOOD WA 98037-4037

Priority Mail® 2-Day
Medium Flat Rate Box
9405 8036 9930 0592 3899 10 (Sequence Number 2 of 5)
Scheduled Delivery Date: 02/16/2018
Shipped to:	RICK BECKHAM
136B WOODLAND RIDGE DR
BELTON TX 76513-8142

Priority Mail® 2-Day
Medium Flat Rate Box
9405 8036 9930 0592 3899 27 (Sequence Number 3 of 5)
Scheduled Delivery Date: 02/16/2018
Shipped to:	ANKUR JOLLY
1333 W 120TH AVE STE 314
WESTMINSTER CO 80234-2750

Priority Mail® 2-Day
Medium Flat Rate Box
9405 8036 9930 0592 3899 34 (Sequence Number 4 of 5)
Scheduled Delivery Date: 02/16/2018
Shipped to:	ELWIN HARRISON
8215 ROSWELL RD BLDG 200
ATLANTA GA 30350-2808

Priority Mail® 2-Day
Flat Rate Envelope
9405 8036 9930 0592 3899 58 (Sequence Number 5 of 5)
Scheduled Delivery Date: 02/16/2018
Shipped to:	DAVID RISE
1540 BILLINGS ST LOT D33
AURORA CO 80011-5765


----------



## beck3906 (Feb 19, 2018)

Received my box.  Looks good.   
thanks again for doing this group buy.


----------



## ajollydds (Feb 19, 2018)

Received mine as well, thanks again Richard!


----------



## Grampy122 (Feb 20, 2018)

Received mine today. Thank you Richard.ou did a super job.

   Gordie


----------



## socdad (Feb 20, 2018)

Received my box this afternoon, everything in order.
Thanks Richard for doing this ...


----------



## Jeremymc98 (Feb 22, 2018)

Any update for shipping the others that aren't listed above? PM sent the HCpens but haven't heard back and I want to be sure he's doing ok

Nevermind. Just got my shipment today.

Thanks HC


----------



## tdsmart (Feb 22, 2018)

Richard, I got my package today.  Thanks again for organizing this.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for managing this buy, Richard. Got my package today. Guess I managed to pick 3 out of stock kits so hate I couldn’t help the buying power more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## whickman (Feb 23, 2018)

Got my box of pens from 2nd Jan buy yesterday. All appears to be in order. 
Thanks Richard for organizing and handling this group buy. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

